# [solved] kernelconfiguration für amd 690g chipsatz

## cosmophobia

hallo..

ich hab jetzt ein neues board mit amd 690g chipsatz.. und wollt mal fragen, was man in den kernel kompilieren muss, um den chipsatz zum laufen zu kriegen..

im mom bootet gentoo nicht.. ich denk mal ich hab nicht den passenden sata-controller-treiber gefunden.. (alle laufwerke sind sata.. kann ich da die ide-treiber ausm kernel nehmen..!?)

nuja.. wichtig wär vor allem gentoo wieder zum booten zu bewegen.. : )

----------

## 69719

Da heute Freitag ist schau ich mal in meine Glaskugel und versuche ein "lspci -n" auszuführen... (natürlich von der gentoo-minimal-cd)

----------

## schachti

Laut http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_14603_14764,00.html kann der Chipsatz AHCI - probier das doch mal. Evtl. mußt Du das im BIOS aktivieren und einen aktuellen Kernel verwenden.

----------

## cosmophobia

hey leute.. ich komm überhauptnicht weiter..

also im bios gibt es für sata die einstellungsmöglichkeiten native ide, legacy ide, ahci und raid..

raid ist ja denk ich mal irrelevant..

native ide war eingestellt.. rechner bootet normal (windows und livecd)..

bei legacy (livecd bootet nicht)..

bei ahci bootet windows nicht aber die livecd..

(die getooinstallation bootet so bei keiner der optionen)

dann wollt ich mal in meine kernelconfig reinsehen.. von livecd gebootet..

```
mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
```

und nichts mehr geht..

chroot :command not found

lspci :command not found

ls :command not found

usw... (sowohl bei native ide als auch bei ahci)

was soll ich davon halten..!?

----------

## schachti

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bei ahci bootet windows nicht aber die livecd..
> 
> 

 

Bekanntes Windows-Problem. Windows "merkt" sich, auf was für einer Hardware es installiert wurde. Abhilfe schafft hier nur, vor der Windows-Installation auf AHCI zu stellen und während der Windows-Installation eine Diskette mit dem entsprechenden Treiber bereitzuhalten.

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (die getooinstallation bootet so bei keiner der optionen)
> 
> 

 

Liegt sicher daran, dass in Deinem gentoo-Kernel weder AHCI noch ein anderer passender SATA-Treiber gewählt ist. Bleibt nur das Problem mit Windows... Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass man das auch nachträglich ändern kann, da sind aber Schweinereien mit der Registry nötig, und den Link finde ich leider nicht wieder.

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann wollt ich mal in meine kernelconfig reinsehen.. von livecd gebootet..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also zum Verständnis: Du bootest von Live-CD. Dann funktioniert chroot, lspci etc. wie gewohnt. Nun rufst Du das o.a. mount-Kommando auf (gibt es einen Fehler? mountet er die Partition sofort?), und danach geht gar nichts mehr? Ist Dein CDROM/DVD per IDE oder SATA angeschlossen? Welche Live-CD verwendest Du?

----------

## gimpel

Du solltest auf jeden Fall AHCI im BIOS aktivieren, da im IDE Modus der Plattendurchsatz unglaublich langsam ist.

Da du uns deinen genauen chipsatz nicht verraten hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du auch einen ATI SB600 hast.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

         <*>   AHCI SATA support

         <*>   ATI PATA support

  SCSI device support  --->

         <*> SCSI disk support

         <*> SCSI CDROM support
```

----------

## cosmophobia

 *Quote:*   

> Bekanntes Windows-Problem. Windows "merkt" sich, auf was für einer Hardware es installiert wurde. Abhilfe schafft hier nur, vor der Windows-Installation auf AHCI zu stellen und während der Windows-Installation eine Diskette mit dem entsprechenden Treiber bereitzuhalten.

 

nuja windows neuinstallieren wär ja nicht das prob.. aber diskette (und xp)..!? ich hab kein diskettenlaufwerk.. geht das überhaupt anders..!?

 *Quote:*   

> Also zum Verständnis: Du bootest von Live-CD. Dann funktioniert chroot, lspci etc. wie gewohnt. Nun rufst Du das o.a. mount-Kommando auf (gibt es einen Fehler? mountet er die Partition sofort?), und danach geht gar nichts mehr? Ist Dein CDROM/DVD per IDE oder SATA angeschlossen? Welche Live-CD verwendest Du?

 

richtig.. bis zum mountbefehlt funzt alles.. nach dem mounten (keine fehlermeldung, ganz normal..) fast nichts mehr.. das mounten hat anscheinend auch gefunzt (ich kann per cd in die verzeichnisse wechseln)..

bei meinem neuen system ist alles per sata angeschlossen..

 *Quote:*   

> Da du uns deinen genauen chipsatz nicht verraten hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du auch einen ATI SB600 hast.

 

ahso.. da gibts verschiedene..!? war mir grad nicht bewusst.. aber, ja.. das ist richtig..

----------

## firefly

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> hey leute.. ich komm überhauptnicht weiter..
> 
> also im bios gibt es für sata die einstellungsmöglichkeiten native ide, legacy ide, ahci und raid..
> 
> raid ist ja denk ich mal irrelevant..
> ...

 

kein wundern denn unter /mnt/cdrom ist die CD gemounted  :Smile:  und wenn du nun in /mnt ein anders laufwerk mountest dann ist der zugriff auf /mnt/cdrom nicht mehr möglich

----------

## schachti

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nuja windows neuinstallieren wär ja nicht das prob.. aber diskette (und xp)..!? ich hab kein diskettenlaufwerk.. geht das überhaupt anders..!?
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube das geht nur mit Diskette. Du mußt halt während der Installation an irgend einer Stelle mal F6 drücken und wirst dann aufgefordert, die Diskette einzulegen.

----------

## firefly

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bekanntes Windows-Problem. Windows "merkt" sich, auf was für einer Hardware es installiert wurde. Abhilfe schafft hier nur, vor der Windows-Installation auf AHCI zu stellen und während der Windows-Installation eine Diskette mit dem entsprechenden Treiber bereitzuhalten. 
> 
> nuja windows neuinstallieren wär ja nicht das prob.. aber diskette (und xp)..!? ich hab kein diskettenlaufwerk.. geht das überhaupt anders..!?
> 
> 

 

Du könntest mit nlite und dem passenden ahci treiber für den auf dem Mainboard vorhandenen SATA-Controller deine Windows-CD remastern und dann damit Windows neu installieren.

----------

## schachti

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kein wundern denn unter /mnt/cdrom ist die CD gemounted  und wenn du nun in /mnt ein anders laufwerk mountest dann ist der zugriff auf /mnt/cdrom nicht mehr möglich

 

Jetzt fällt es mir auch wie Schuppen aus den Haaren.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cosmophobia

oh man.. ich hab in letzter zeit wohl zu viel mit suse zu tun gehabt.. da ist alles unter /media gemountet und /mnt ist frei.. naja.. hab jetzt alles nötige in den kernel bekommen und mein gentoo bootet wieder.. thx für eure hilfe.. : )

----------

## musv

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> oh man.. ich hab in letzter zeit wohl zu viel mit suse zu tun gehabt.. da ist alles unter /media gemountet und /mnt ist frei...

 

Kannst du doch auch unter Gentoo machen, wenn du damit besser klarkommst.

----------

